# [Linux] Theoretische Fragen



## boss3D (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi!

Ich habe einige theoretische Fragen zu Linux allgemein, die einiges an Verständnis und tiefergehendem Wissen benötigen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich hier ein paar wirklich gute Antworten. Bitte möglichst nur posten, wenn sich jemand absolut sicher ist und weiß, wovon er redet ... 

Also:

*1.)* Erläutern Sie die Nachteile von Raid 6 im Vergleich zu Raid 5 in Bezug auf Performance im Fall von Software-Raid. Wann treten diese Performance-Einbußen auf? In welchen Szenarien ist der Einsatz von Raid 6 trotzdem besonders sinnvoll?

*2.)* Welche Auswirkung hat die Verwendung von LVM auf die Datenverfügbarkeit? Unter welchen Vorraussetzungen wird die Datenverfügbarkeit beeinträchtigt und wie kann dem entgegengewirkt werden?

*3.)* Mit Hilfe des folgenden Befehls wird ein neuer Hardlinke file2 angelegt. Welche Daten werden in welchen Inodes wie verändert? Kennzeichnen Sie Daten, die sich nicht zwingend, sondern nur unter gewissen Umständen ändern. 
_ln /tmp/file1 /home/sib/file2_

*4.)* _dr-xrw---x 1 sib root 325 2012-11-15 09:00 sam2_
Welche Rechte hat folgender Benutzer auf sam2?
_serverXY:/tmp# id sib
uid=1000(sib) gid=0(root) groups=0(root),20(dialout),24(cdrom)_

*5.)* Welche Rechte hat das Verzeichnis _tmp/test1/test2_ wenn der Benutzer _sib_ den Befehl _mkdir /tmp/test1/test2_ ausführt? (umask=0027):
_serverXY:/tmp# ls -la test1
drwxr-sr-x 2 sib root 546816 Nov 15 09:00 test1

serverXY:/tmp# id root
uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)

serverXY:/tmp# id sib
uid=1000(sib) gid=1000(sib) groups=1000(sib),20(dialout),24(cdrom)

_*6.)* Als welcher ACL-Typ können Named Entries bei der Verwendung von POSIX ACLs in Linux-Dateisystemen für Dateien konfiguriert werden? Warum ist der andere ACL-Typ hier nicht möglich?

*7.) *Erklären Sie, wie auf einem Linux-System (z. B. Debian-Squeeze) Dienste verwaltet werden, welche Rolle Runlevels hier spielen, und was beim Wechsel von einem Runlevel in einen anderen Runlevel passiert. Welche Dienste werden gestartet, gestoppt, oder neu gestartet?

Bei folgenden Fragen sind die richtigen Antworten anzukreuzen. Ich habe die richtigen Antworten blau markiert, allerdings bräuchte ich bitte (kurze aber eindeutige) Begründungen, warum genau diese Antworten richtig sind: 

*8.)* Was trifft bei der Verwendung eigener Partitionen für die Mount-Points _/_, _/boot_, _/var_, _/home_, _/tmp_, _/usr_ zu?
- Durch die Verwendung von Mount-Optionen kann die Performance verringert werden
- Durch die Verwendung von Mount-Optionen kann die Sicherheit verringert werden
- Verschiedene Datesysteme auf unterschiedlichen Mount-Points sind möglich
- Auch der Superuser (z. B. root) kann auf einem read-only gemounteten Filesystem keine Änderungen durchführen
(^^ Warum stimmen 1 und 2?)

*9.)* Welche der folgendne Aussagen sind korrekt?
- Durch den Journal-Replay benötigt das Mounten eines Journaling-Dateisystems nach einem Systemabsturz mehr Zeit, als bei einem herkömmlichen Dateisystem
- Durch den Einsatz eines Journals sind die Daten in einem Journaling-Dateisystem immer in einem konsistenten Zustand
- Ein Schreibzugriff auf ein Journaling-Dateisystem ist durch das doppelte Schreiben der Daten deutlich langsamer als auf ein herkömmliches Dateisystem
- Stürzt das System genau beim Schreiben des Journals ab, kann es auch in einem Journaling-Dateisystem zu Inkonsistenzen kommen
(^^ Alles falsch, also gar nichts zu kreuzen. Warum stimmen 1 und 4 nicht?)

*10.)* _dr-xrw---x 1 sib root 325 2012-11-15 09:00 sam2
_- Die Gruppe sib kann aufgrund des fehlenden x-Rechts nicht in das Verzeichnis sam2 wechseln
- Die Gruppe root hat keine Möglichkeit, den Besitzer von sam2 zu ändern
- Das x-Recht von 'others' gilt nicht für sib und die Gruppe root
(^^ Warum stimmt 2?)
------------------

Folgende z. T. unvollständige Antworten habe ich schon:

*1.)* Raid 6 ist aufwendiger da 2 Parity Blöcke erzeugt werden, ergo theoretisch schlechtere Performance beim Schreiben. Dafür bessere Ausfallsicherheit.

*2.)* Auswirkung: Daten liegen auf unterschiedlichen Logical Volumes, die u. U. auf unterschiedlichen physikalischen HDDs liegen können. 
Fällt 1 HDD aus, sind die Daten auf allen Logical Volumes, die ganz oder teilweise auf dieser HDD lagen, nicht mehr zugreifbar. Um dem entgegenzuwirken bietet sich Raid [1, 0+1, 10] an.

*4.)* r-x

*5.)* 750 (warum?)

*6.)* Als Zugriffs-ACLs <-- Named Entries. Der andere Typ ist nur für Vererbung von Kind-Elementen. Dateien haben keine Kind-Elemente.
(^^ Nur, was ist der andere Typ bzw. wie heißt der?)

*7.)* ???

*8.)* ???
*
9.)* AW1 falsch weil: Der fsck muss nur das Journal abarbeiten und nicht das ganze Filesystem nach Inkonsistenz durchsuchen, ergo schneller.
AW4 falsch weil: ???

*10.)* AW2 falsch weil: Nur der Besitzer oder user 'root' kann den Besitzer ändern, sonst wäre das komplette Sicherheitskonzept hin.

Danke für baldige Antworten! _
_


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Sollen wir hier deine Hausaufgaben machen? 
Klingt nicht nach Fragen die du mal so eben stellen würdest.


----------



## boss3D (6. Oktober 2013)

Nö, mit Hausaufgaben hat das nichts zu tun ... viel eher mit lernen für die Klausur. Daher schon mal "danke" für die erste "überaus hilfreiche" Antwort ...


----------



## Leandros (6. Oktober 2013)

Gerne, aber ich gebe keine Nachhilfe.


----------



## boss3D (6. Oktober 2013)

^^ Spam (zum Postings-Sammeln?) hilft aber auch keinem. Bitte lass dann das Posten hier, wenn du weiter nichts sagen willst.

@ Mods
Bitte die letzten 4 Postings löschen. Danke.


----------



## boss3D (12. Oktober 2013)

So, jetzt bin ich mit den Antworten nochmal weitergekommen (siehe *Startposting*). Bisschen was fehlt noch. Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?!


----------



## Crymes (12. Oktober 2013)

Mich würd auch mal interessieren, was LVM genau ist. Wird ja bei der Ubuntu Installation angeboten.


----------



## Leandros (12. Oktober 2013)

Crymes schrieb:


> Mich würd auch mal interessieren, was LVM genau ist. Wird ja bei der Ubuntu Installation angeboten.


 
Logical Volume Manager


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2013)

Zwei weitere Fragen sind noch aufgetaucht. Vielleicht kann mir dazu bitte jemand hilfreiche Antworten geben:

*11.) *Nenne die ACL Typen und erkläre, wofür sie verwendet werden.

(Wenn mir jemand nur verraten könnte, was die ACL Typen sind, könnte ich mir den Rest schon selber zusammen-googeln. Ich weiß nur, dass ein Typ die Zugriffs-ACLs sind, aber der/die andere(n)?)

*12.)* RAID: Vorteile von RAID5 gegenüber RAID6 in Bezug auf Datenintegrität? Was ist bei Hardware write Cache zu beachten?

(Soweit ich das aus wikipedia rauslesen kann, ist RAID6 in "jeder" Hinsicht besser als RAID5. Ich komme daher auf keine Vorteile bei RAID5.)

Was ich rausgefunden habe:
Bei RAID5 ist die Datenintegrität bei Ausfall von max. 1 Platte gewährleistet. In Verbindung mit Schreibchaches erreicht man im Vergleich zu RAID1 bzw. RAID10 ähnlichen Datendurchsatz bei geringeren Hardwarekosten.


----------



## keinnick (7. November 2013)

Zum Raid: Soweit ich weiß, ist der Rechenaufwand für den Controller bei einem RAID 6 höher als bei 5 (Stichwort: doppelte Parität). Auch werden min. 4 HDDs (statt min. 3 bei RAID 5) benötigt - falls man das als Nachteil sehen möchte.


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2013)

Hm ... also ich habe jetzt mithilfe von wikipedia folgende Antworten formuliert:

*11.) *Zugriffs-ACLs: definieren, welche Rechte Subjekte (Benutzer oder Gruppe) an einem Objekt (Datei oder Verzeichnis) haben. Verwendung für Zugriff auf Objekte.  
Default-ACLs: können nur für Verzeichnisse definiert werden. Verwendung für Vererbung von Einträgen auf Kind-Elemente (als Zugriffs-ACLs bei Dateien bzw. als Zugriffs- UND Default-ACLs bei untergeordneten Verzeichnissen).

*12.) *Da Bitfehler mittlerweile selten sind und Erkennen von Einzelfehlern ohne Korrekturmöglichkeit nur von geringem Nutzen ist, verzichten heute einige RAID-Implementierungen auf zusätzliche Integritätsprüfung beim Schreiben oder Lesen. Dadurch zum Teil beachtlich höhere Performance. Bsp.: Manche RAID5-Implementierungen verzichten beim Lesen auf Plausibilitätsüberprüfung mittels Paritäts-Stripes.   Dennoch legen einige RAID-Level (je nach Hersteller RAID6) besonderes Augenmerk auf Datenintegrität und Fehlerkorrektur (ECC). Dort sind folglich Cache-Speicher der Platten deakitiviert. Zusätzlich werden jederzeit alle möglichen Prüfungen durchgeführt. Dadurch z. T. erheblich schlechtere Performance, als beispielsweise bei RAID5.

Write Cache bringt Geschwindigkeitsgewinn, solange RAM nicht voll ist, oder solange Schreibanforderungen in suboptimaler/überlappender Reihenfolge eingehen. Grund: Schreiben in Cache ist schneller als Schreiben auf Platte.

[FONT=&quot]^^ Wenn aber jemand, vor allem bei 12, noch was kürzeres aber aussagekräftigeres weiß, bitte immer her damit!
[/FONT]


----------



## Jared566 (13. November 2013)

> 12.) RAID: Vorteile von RAID5 gegenüber RAID6 in Bezug auf Datenintegrität? Was ist bei Hardware write Cache zu beachten?





> Zum Raid: Soweit ich weiß, ist der Rechenaufwand für den Controller bei einem RAID 6 höher als bei 5 (Stichwort: doppelte Parität).



Der Rechenaufwand ist höher, das ist richtig.  Bei HW Controllern mit write Cache ist zu beachten: Wenn der Server ausfällt, wärend grade etwas im write Cache steht, was noch nicht auf den Platten gelandet ist - sind die Daten ohne BBU (eine art Batterie für den Controller) weg.

Raid 5 mit 4 Platten: nur eine darf ausfallen
Raid 6 mit 4 Platten: zwei dürfen ausfallen

Nachteil Raid 6 zu Raid 5: Bei gleicher Plattenanzahl geht (nochmals) eine Weg für Paritätsdaten (in der insgesammten Kapazität)

Raid 5 mit 4 Platten a 4TB = 12TB Volumen
Raid 6 mit 4 Platten a 4TB = 8 TB Volumen

Mfg Jared


----------

